# Any Phantasy Star fans?



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I used to play the Dreamcast version a lot in highschool. Downloading PSO2 now. Anyone else try it out yet?


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm, I heard about it recently, but isn't the game currently only in japanese?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know when PSO2 will come to the US, so yes, right now its Japanese only.

My friend got me into PSOBB a long time ago, and I currently have a level 189 I think on there. I haven't logged in the longest time, but I still remember, mostly, how to play. I can help power level people if necessary in my free time since I was real good at what I did. FOnewearl were pretty fun to play...

I used to raise mags and sell 'em, but damn did they take a while sometimes. I could raise just about any mag really and I've got 4/5 Sato mags I think, and a pure mind Agastya mag. (which does me no good much now that my mind stat is pretty much maxed out almost with just my mind Sato mags...) Could look me up perhaps if someone gets into PSOBB maybe. The private server is free and Sega doesn't really care about it anymore after PSU came out and now PSO2.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I don't know when PSO2 will come to the US, so yes, right now its Japanese only.
> 
> My friend got me into PSOBB a long time ago, and I currently have a level 189 I think on there. I haven't logged in the longest time, but I still remember, mostly, how to play. I can help power level people if necessary in my free time since I was real good at what I did. FOnewearl were pretty fun to play...
> 
> I used to raise mags and sell 'em, but damn did they take a while sometimes. I could raise just about any mag really and I've got 4/5 Sato mags I think, and a pure mind Agastya mag. (which does me no good much now that my mind stat is pretty much maxed out almost with just my mind Sato mags...) Could look me up perhaps if someone gets into PSOBB maybe. The private server is free and Sega doesn't really care about it anymore after PSU came out and now PSO2.


What in the hell did I just read?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe I need to phrase it better?

tl;dr for my post: I play PSOBB, used to raise mags, now I don't. Can offer help if needed. End of story.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

It is currently Japanese only, but there is a patch to utilize english menus to make it reasonably english friendly. I like it a lot so far, except that since its free there are some cool perks that cost real money







its a little tricky to get a Sega id set up as its in Japanese with a Japanese captcha but its not too terrible a process.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Maybe I need to phrase it better?
> 
> tl;dr for my post: I play PSOBB, used to raise mags, now I don't. Can offer help if needed. End of story.


They give you one mag, have to pay real dollars for additional ones, additional characters, and the ability to trade







I liked it better when it was like 8 bucks a month on Dreamcast with all features included. But the gameplay is better.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

So basically PSO2 is a freemium game. Yeah, no thanks. Bad enough I dump money on a few Android games, don't need to do that for an MMO. Think I'll stick to PSOBB for now until I see PSU private servers, or PSO2 private servers.. Dated or not, still fun for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> So basically PSO2 is a freemium game. Yeah, no thanks. Bad enough I dump money on a few Android games, don't need to do that for an MMO. Think I'll stick to PSOBB for now until I see PSU private servers, or PSO2 private servers.. Dated or not, still fun for the nostalgia factor.


Its really not that bad. You can create a Sega id easily to have multiple characters, and find rare weapons via quests and free roaming. You should at least try it!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Wish I could, but my hands are tied up as it is from TERA and the fact my job doesn't let me work morning shifts much anymore. I might once Sega decides to release it in the states.


----------

